# Cream Legbars



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone raise these? I want to know more about them. I may also be interested in purchasing some chicks.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have them. They are fast, not super friendly (disinterested and avoid us), lay a blue egg and the chicks are sexable at birth. I have three males and two females. Very hard to find in my area (Manitoba).


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Are those your adorable adorable chicks? I want some!!!!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Me too! I love chicks. I wish I could have them running around here.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess I will break down and have to buy me a trio from GFF. I really do want some Cream Legbars.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I had 6 Cream Legbar eggs shipped in. Two hatched, a little roo and a little hen. You're not kidding about them being fast! Might have to call the rooster Sonic! He got out of his run today and I was letting him just pick at the grass when something spooked him and half a second later he was waaay on the other side of the yard. I didn't even bother trying to catch him, figured it'd be much easier to wait for him to come towards the run, which he did... but tepidly. He didn't really like me sitting at the door. They're about a month old now... not terribly friendly but they sure are nice eye candy and I can't wait to have some blue eggs....


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I think they are really pretty! They look so sweet! 
Wee, do you have any pics of yours? They aren't bantams right? What does the males look like? Major difference from the two?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yes there is a major difference between the two. Please Wee post pics of your two!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, I must have been tired yesterday. I have two Golden Cuckoo Marans (also auto sexing) and will be receiving Cream Legbar eggs in a month or so. I just totally mixed the two in my head! I will be crossing the two breeds in the hopes of auto-sexing green egg layers with feathered feet.  If that's a successful endeavor I might even branch out and try adding this auto sexing color to the Brahmas. :X But let's not get ahead of myself!

In any event since they are very similar in color anyway here's the two cuckoo marans... At a day old (swear to God, cutest chicks EVER - the rooster is the blonde fella and the girlie is the black one) and today.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

If you are crossing a blue egg layer with a chocolate egg layer wouldn't you get an olive egg layer, not green?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well actually the Golden Cuckoo Marans lay brown eggs, at least this line does. I hear some people are working on that (to get chocolate like their other Maran counterparts) but it's been only semi-successful so far (anything with time I guess!)


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

I am also interested in the cream legbar. Looking for info on them.Would love to have some


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I do have a breeder near me but they just don't live up to standard. Now if I could just be able to get eggs to hatch in my incubator I would order some eggs.


----------

